# IAPLC 2014 Ukaps members entries



## Iain Sutherland (1 Sep 2014)

Hi guys, i figured it would be a good idea for us to have a thread each year for IAPLC members entries.

In order to keep the thread tidy please refrain from discussion about each tank for now, simple post as the one below with basic information.

If possible ill see if a mod can merge them into one post then we can discuss all we like while retaining the images all together.


Member Name
Scape Name
Tank size
IAPLC  ranking
link to journal

thanks
edit*  i fully appreciate if people wish to wait until after october 26th as per IAPLC rules, just started the thread while i thought about it 

Iain Sutherland
Asian Dreams
120x45x55
IAPLC #251
Asian Dreams link

iaplc 14 framed by iainsutherland24, on Flickr


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 Sep 2014)

Great idea Iain


----------



## Yoda-BB (1 Sep 2014)

Nice tank !!! Congrats on your ranking


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (13 Sep 2014)

Alexander Belchenko
Spring
60x30x36
IAPLC 2014 #1159
Aqua at pet shop journal

IAPLC 2014, rank 1159 (of 2320) by bialix1, on Flickr


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Sep 2014)

Hi Alexander, Congratulation on your Ranking  Love the Scape


----------



## Ian Holdich (14 Sep 2014)

Mine..with equipment.


----------



## tim (14 Sep 2014)

My entry iaplc 1119
90x45x45




http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/90-cm-fresh-start-thread-finished.27308/


----------



## Dantrasy (7 Oct 2014)

Here's a couple shots of my 1ft cube entry (rank 299)


----------

